# Gaggia Selecta Deluxe need your help with the wires, PLEASE!!



## kuba87 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi there, I'd like to say hello to all of you guys, I'm happy to be here. This time I need your help, I bought a used Gaggia Selecta Deluxe (Classic but without 3-way solenoid as far as I know). If was a bargain but the problem is that the wires at the main switch are mixed up. I have no clue how to connect it, have no diagrams to this model, and the problem is that my Gaggia has a different pinouts than Classic, the wires are in different colours and all the connections are slightly different than at the wiring diagram. I don't know what should be the correct order of connecting the pins, so I could track the components and step by step connect them all. Please help me with anything I could fix my Gaggia. Many thanks, Cheers guys!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/

the guy who runs this site posts on the forum under the name gaggiamanualservice, if there's nothing on his site to help you he'll probably pop in here


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hopefully you will get an answer, as i see you have posted on every gaggia forum known to man


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Hopefully you will get an answer, as i see you have posted on every gaggia forum known to man


No harm in getting a range of opinions . I'd hate to end up like Home Barsita where their time is considered so Important that you are not allowed to do any cross posting in any way at all........


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agree, the the OP actually got an answer on another forum, so doubt they will return.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Agree, the the OP actually got an answer on another forum, so doubt they will return.


Bugger we ( CFUK ) didn't answer first ...must try harder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

i think the Gaggia forum that the OP got an answer on is very informative, with regards to the insides of a classic.

Win some/lose some!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bugger we ( CFUK ) didn't answer first ...must try harder


Surely that's not why we're here.

I have noticed recently the forum seems to be getting more than it's fair share of takers coming for a little visit then vanishing into the ether when they have got what they want, or is that my cynicism just coming to the fore (yet again).

Ian


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Surely that's not why we're here.
> 
> I have noticed recently the forum seems to be getting more than it's fair share of takers coming for a little visit then vanishing into the ether when they have got what they want, or is that my cynicism just coming to the fore (yet again).
> 
> Ian


That could apply to me and I could take that the wrong way. But I am new to the world of coffee and I don't really have anything to add. I look at the forum each day and havE found some really good info, such as the pressure mod, but I don't feel I have a great deal to contribute. I don't believe me starting a thread about buying a knock box will really add to the quality of the forum.

Sorry if you think people like me are takers, but at the moment I have little to give.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hang around, read, and don't be scared to contribute.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Surely that's not why we're here.
> 
> I have noticed recently the forum seems to be getting more than it's fair share of takers coming for a little visit then vanishing into the ether when they have got what they want, or is that my cynicism just coming to the fore (yet again).
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian my tongue was firmly in my cheek but that didn't come across by the looks of it









Often answering these questions prompts people to stay sometimes it doesn't.

I feel I'm here to help for however long someone decides to stay is my view....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If we're nice to them they might even think about coming back.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Maths15, I doubt that you are perceived as a taker due to the simple fact that you are still around.

Most takers dip into this incredibly large pool of knowledge, gained by experience and effort, taking just what they want and leave.

Everyone on here started with a post count of one, it does take time usually before people have anything to contribute but eventually just by using their own equipment they form opinions and post accordingly.

Although I rarely attempt to offend members, I often do.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Maths15, I doubt that you are perceived as a taker due to the simple fact that you are still around.
> 
> Most takers dip into this incredibly large pool of knowledge, gained by experience and effort, taking just what they want and leave.
> 
> ...


Nah you don't Ian ....

No offence taken by me ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for what jeebsy said, everyone has a different perspective on things!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Although I rarely attempt to offend members, I often do.
> 
> Ian


No offence taken.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you got yourself sorted. If not pm me


----------

